# App Crédit Agricole



## guytoon48 (11 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
Depuis la mise à jour du Crédit Agricole (19.0), l’app iOS s’ouvre mais impossible d’aller plus loin car une fenêtre prévenant d’une nouvelle fonctionnalité s’affiche dont le bouton de fermeture est inactif!!
Après désinstallation et réinstallation, pas de changement.
Avez-vous constaté la même chose? (iPad air 2)


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Depuis la mise à jour du Crédit Agricole (19.0), l’app iOS s’ouvre mais impossible d’aller plus loin car une fenêtre prévenant d’une nouvelle fonctionnalité s’affiche dont le bouton de fermeture est inactif!!
> Après désinstallation et réinstallation, pas de changement.
> Avez-vous constaté la même chose? (iPad air 2)


Un bug dans la dernière mise a jour , j'espère que le problème sera vite réglé


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Septembre 2019)

C'est la mise jour pour SécuriPass, la nouvelle norme parce que les achats avec confirmation SMS va être abandonnée.
Perso ça c'est bien passé sur l'iPhone...


----------



## guytoon48 (12 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
Effectivement sur iPhone çà fonctionne mais pas sur iPad (iOS à jour sur les deux)
C’est donc une nouvelle MàJ de l’appli qui va régler çà ou la sortie prochaine d’iOS13?


----------



## aunisien (12 Septembre 2019)

Je confirme j’ai le même souci ça ne fonctionne pas sur l’iPad mais ok sur l’iPhone ...


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Septembre 2019)

Je l'ai pas installée sur iPad, donc...
Attendons peut-être IOS 13


----------



## aunisien (13 Septembre 2019)

Je suis sous iOS 13 sur l’iPad


----------



## guytoon48 (13 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Voilà le mail reçu du service technique à l'instant : 

"Bonjour,

Suite à la MAJ V19 certains utilisateurs d'IOS ont vu leur applis freezer.

Navré pour ce désagrément.

Un correctif doit être livré dans l'après-midi."


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Septembre 2019)

Effectivement j'ai fait le test en l'installant sur mon iPad, en effet la MAJ bloque tout !


----------



## aunisien (17 Septembre 2019)

Le correctif est sorti !


----------

